# resim = art?



## Arabus

Hello,

Can the word resim mean art in general?


----------



## Rallino

No, it can't. What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Arabus

I saw the word _resim _in a context in which it seemed to mean "art" in general, not just painting. I was not sure though, and this is why I asked.


----------



## Rallino

Would you be so kind and share your context with us? Perhaps it can shed a light.


----------



## Arabus

An image of an art museum being called "resim."


----------



## Rallino

Well that reminds me of _resim-heykel müzesi_. 
Perhaps the museum hosts mainly paintings.


----------



## Arabus

What is the usual Turkish word for "art" in the meaning of painting and sculpturing?


----------



## Rallino

No special words for the act of painting or scupturing. We use the name of the end-product:
Painting is _resim
_Sculpturing is_ heykel
_Art_ is sanat
_


----------



## Arabus

Look what I found in the wordreference dictionary:

*art* _n_ (painting, sculpture) _resim, heykel, vb._

So the word resim can mean art, but in a limited sense.


----------



## Arabus

It means only painting, not art. I understand now. Thank you.


----------



## LunarLord

And don't forget *drawing : çizim, resim* too.


----------

